# Why do my birds do this??



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*I am curious, why when I let my birds out do they go right for my charcoal grill?? They go there and eat all the ash that falls into the try at the bottom that holds the ashes. I chase them away and its funny how they try to sneak by me to get back at it, when I am chasing them away. Why are they being so determind to get to it? They are really funny to watch, but I hope it's nothing that will hurt them. Could it be they are lacking something?? They have grit and oyster shells availiable all the time.*


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

The grit I have has charcoal bits in it. It's just a form a grit which they like. I would let them eat it.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

YEP--They know they need something you are "NOT" giving them.
Get some Charcoal and put in with the Grit.
You give them Vitimans? Maybe put some salt-just Table salt- on the feed?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

My grit comes with activated charcoal. It detoxes their systems


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

....or maybe they just dig some good, down home 'Que....


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

Try this link
http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/7003.html
Kurps


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

I thought I would add that my grit contains charcol too


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Pigeons love ash and charcoal, mine have it all the time from the burned wood, so don't worry


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

yeah mine......too,i include charcoal in my grit,it absorbs all the toxic components


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

even we use charcoal ,when a patient is brought with poisoning


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

whytwings said:


> I thought I would add that my grit contains charcol too


Same here


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I didn't know that.....
I think my grit has it in it too.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

You mention that the Birds appear to be after the Ash...then everyone goes on and on about Charcoal.

Post likely the Birds are after elements present in the Ash...and have little or no use for or interest in the Charcoal.

Get them a good brand of Pigeon Grit, and, some good Bird Vitamins, and this should satisfy them.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

That is normal. I give my birds charcoal from time to time.


----------



## BrownBirds (Jun 12, 2011)

My birds have black minerals and pink minerals aswell as grit, they are very clever birds and obviously there is something in the charcoal that they arnt getting.. make sure you are not urning plastic or anything harmful that may fall into the ashes


----------



## shadowoak (Mar 19, 2011)

charcoal ? can you just regular charcoal from store and give it to them the kind for the bbq ? also does it need to be used ( burnt ) or used ? thanks for the info .


----------



## shadowoak (Mar 19, 2011)

can you just reg charocoal from the market and just it . also does it need to burnt.too ? thanks shadowoak


----------



## shadowoak (Mar 19, 2011)

sorry for two post thought the orther did not go through .


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

shadowoak said:


> sorry for two post thought the orther did not go through .


I really don't know? Maybe someone will answer your question. I'd like to know myself.....


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The briquets for your grill have other things added to them. Especially if you are using the stuff that lights without using lighter fluid. You would be better of just buying it from a pigeon supply or maybe a tropical fish store.


----------



## shadowoak (Mar 19, 2011)

thanks the fish store is a good idea


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

shadowoak said:


> thanks the fish store is a good idea


OR, you can just buy red grit for pigeons.. it has bits of the "charcoal' in it..


----------

